# Problème d 'affichage des images sur safari



## Nico.web (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous 

Je me trouve confronté à un problème avec mon safari , quand je lance une recherche " image " je ne voie aucune miniature , c'est plutôt chiant  

Alors j'ai déjà pensé à un problème de connexion mais quand je fait une recherche  " web " je n'est aucun problème mise à part que certaines fois sa rame ou sa plante 

voila , je suis nouveau sur mac et voir autant de merde avec un navigateur internet :rose: 

si quelqu'un a la solution , désoler je debute vraiment sur mac autant vous dire que je suis complètement perdu 

voila merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

bonjour

- toi tu devrais commencer par tester d'autres navigateurs ( firefox etc)

et aussi voir comme ca se passe sur une autre session ( voir plus bas)


Alors le grand classique à connaitre
( ici ne pas tout appliquer pour le moment  mais garder)

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis

-reset pram

-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Nico.web (24 Avril 2010)

Salut pascal merci pour ta réponse  , je vais essayé tous sa même si je comprend que la moitié sa devrais le faire je vais commencer par installer firefox  je verrais par la suite , merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

commence par  2 reflexes
- tester sur une autre session
-tester par d'autres outils faisant la même operation 
(ici navigateurs, j'ai dit firefox mais y en a des dizaines d'autres)

Avoir au moins 2 comptes utilisateurs  est très utile
( pour tests divers  ou reprendre la main si session 1 bloque)

avoir plusieurs navigateurs aussi
( car il arrive qu'un truc foire sur l'un et pas sur un autre)


----------



## Nico.web (24 Avril 2010)

Alors j'ai lancer OnyX aucun problème a signaler 

J'ai essayé avec firefox et une 2 eme session et c'est toujours pareil aucune image et sa rame a mort :hein: 

j'ai fait les mise a jours aussi , toujours la même :rose: 

ce n 'est pas en rapport avec la connexion car sur le pc du salon sa marche tip top 

la je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

fais la suite

la maj combinée et une reparation des autorisations après ( oui encore)

maj en vedette à gauche en arrivant


----------



## Nico.web (24 Avril 2010)

Qu'est ce que tu veut dire par mise a jour combinée , la réparation des autorisation c'est bien avec OnyX ? ? 


maj en vedette a gauche en arrivant ? comment sa 

merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

tu lis bien?
besoin de lunettes?


en haut j'ai ecrit ca





> * téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
> et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
> 
> Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
> ...


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, *une règle importante ici (et ailleurs) : poster dans le bon forum*. Ici on traite les problèmes techniques et les pannes matérielles des iMac Intel, ta question est donc HS dans ce forum. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. On bouge.


----------

